# Epiphone unveils obias Toby Bass series... (or how to shit over the Tobias name)



## thedarkoceans (Oct 21, 2011)

so ,Epiphone has unveiled the new Tobias Toby series.so,the name of Michael Tobias is finally destroyed.fuck this.
so capy n' paste.

"
Epiphone has reintroduced the Tobias Toby, now in a Standard IV and Deluxe IV models. The entry level instruments are built around master luthier Michael Tobias original designs from 20 years ago. 





Both basses feature bolt-on construction with a basswood body and hard maple neck. The neck is shaped using Tobias Asymmetrical Neck Profile, which makes it thinner on the lower side than the upper side, resulting in a thin feeling neck while retaining strength. Each bass also has a rosewood fingerboard, die-cast tuners and fully-adjustable bridges.




The Deluxe version steps things in the electronics department, utilizing a Tobias SCR and SCT single coil pickups instead of the companys TRB and TRT. It also includes an active circuit called the Tonexpressor for bass enhancement.
The Tobias Toby Standard IV and Deluxe IV are expected to ship in early December, priced around $199 and $249 respectively.
*Toby Standard IV Specs:*



Body: Basswood
Neck: Hard Maple
Neck Shape: Tobias Asymmetrical Neck Profile
Neck Joint: Bolt-on; extended with recessed bolts/washers
Scale Length: 34 inches
Fingerboard Material: Rosewood
Fingerboard Radius: 12 inches
Nut Width: 1.61 inches
Hardware: Black
Machine Heads: Deluxe die-cast; 14:1 ratio
Neck Pickup: Tobias TRB single-coil
Bridge Pickup: Tobias TBT single-coil
Controls:
1-Neck volume
1-Pickup blend with center detent
1-Bridge EQ
1-Neck EQ
Knobs: Knurled; all metal
Bridge: Flush-mount; low-profile; Fully adjustable
Truss Rod: Metal; Adjustable at body end
Truss Rod Cover: ABS  Black at body end
 *Toby Deluxe Specs:*



Body: Basswood
Neck: Hard Maple
Neck Shape: Tobias Asymmetrical neck profile
Neck Joint: Bolt-on; extended with recessed bolts/washers
Scale Length: 34 inch
Fingerboard Material: Rosewood
Fingerboard Radius: 12 inch
Nut Width: 1.61 inch
Hardware: Black
Machine Heads: Deluxe die-cast; 14:1 ratio
Neck Pickup: Tobias SCR single coil
Bridge Pickup: Tobias SCT single coil
Controls:
1 Neck volume
1 Pickup blend with center detent
1 Master EQ
1 Active Tonexpressor Bass Enhancement Control
Power: 9V battery; inside cavity cover
Knobs: Knurled; all metal
Bridge: Flush-mount; low-profile; fully adjustable
Truss Rod: Metal; adjustable at body end
Truss Rod Cover: ABS  black at body end"
tdo.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 21, 2011)

Meh. The thing that made Tobias basses so awesome was the construction and materials, the designs are just bland without that. At those prices though, they could be decent "first" or bargain basses.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Oct 21, 2011)

Max,my bass teacher has one,it is freaking AWESOME.the top is great,all the details are fantastic.


----------



## Enselmis (Oct 22, 2011)

I know a guy who has an endorsement with Tobias and I'll be damned if his bass is not the nicest thing I have EVER seen. 

I always thought those Kingston basses were linked to Tobias in some way.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 22, 2011)

Enselmis said:


> I know a guy who has an endorsement with Tobias and I'll be damned if his bass is not the nicest thing I have EVER seen.
> 
> I always thought those Kingston basses were linked to Tobias in some way.


 
Yeah, Tobias was Micheal Tobias' company, but he was having some trouble financially and sold his name and designs to Gibson. Believe it or not, Gibson did a pretty damn good job of keeping the quality up. While pre-Gibson Tobias basses are highly sought after the Gibson ones are still really great instruments. 

Down the road, Micheal Tobias opened up MTD (Micheal Tobias Design) which basically continued where his previous buisness left off, and still does make some of the nicest basses you'll find anywhere. 

Starting a few years ago, MTD introduced an import line which is where the Kingston comes in. They're solid basses, but nothing too spectacular. Definitely for those looking for Modern Bass vibe in a cheaper package.


----------



## Necris (Oct 22, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> so ,Epiphone has unveiled the new Tobias Toby series.so,the name of Michael Tobias is finally destroyed.fuck this.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 22, 2011)

Necris said:


>


 
Yeah, I was scratching my head too. Especially since Micheal Tobias himself has been endorsing the production of cheap, import MTD basses for so long.


----------



## DLG (Oct 25, 2011)

the luthier that made one of my basses worked as an apprentice for a while with michael. the one MTD he had made custom for him is so nice I'm actually afraid to touch it.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 25, 2011)

They look nice enough to me...though the white one is begging to be fretless with an ebony (or ebonol) fingerboard.


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 25, 2011)

Why would someone, who actually knows who Tobias is, want to buy an entry level epiphone?


----------



## thedarkoceans (Oct 26, 2011)

rectifryer said:


> Why would someone, who actually knows who Tobias is, want to buy an entry level epiphone?



that was my thought.


----------

